# Nascar Day Bass Pro Shop Pearl Ms April 7



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

*Nascar Day Bass Pro Shop Pearl Ms April 7*
*Register online for this race at: http://www.rcracingxtreme.com/04.htm*

Ok you guys asked for it, we are deliverying. If you missed the Big Chill event, you missed a GREAT race. 

*Event:* NASCAR Days

*Location:* Bass Pro Shop's parking lot in Pearl, MS

*Dates:* April 7th, parking lot, on-road only.

*Novak 13.5 Brushless are legal for all Stock classes and Novak 4300 / 10.5 *
*Brushless are legal for all 19T classes.*

*Classes:*
Time to get your paint on.... Let's see your best NASCAR paint schemes.

*Oval Stock 4 Cells* - Cap or Foam Tires / 27 Turn Motors and locked Timing. Novak 13.5 Brushless Motors are legal.

*Oval 19T 4 Cells* - Cap or Foam Tires / 19 Turn Motors and locked Timing. Novak 4300 or 10.5 Brushless Motors are legal.

*Stock Sedan* - Touring Bodies / Rubber Tires / 27 Turn Motors and locked Timing. Novak 13.5 Brushless Motors are legal. 4 cell, 5 cell, 6 cell and LiPo are legal. See weight requirements

*19T Electric Sedan* - Touring Bodies / Rubber Tires / 19 Turn Motors and locked Timing. Novak 4300 or 10.5 Brushless Motors are legal. 4 cell, 5 cell, 6 cell and LiPo are legal. See weight requirements

*Nitro Sedan* - .12 or RTR type, .15, Touring Body, Foam Tires

*Mod Sedan *- Touring Bodies / Rubber Tires / Any Brush or Brushless motor. 4 cell, 5 cell, 6 cell and LiPo are legal. See weight requirements

** Cars will be weighed and need to meet ROAR rules for weight.

*Schedule* – This is a one day event.

Saturday - 
Track open for practice after 7:00am.
Qualifiers start at 11:00am (3 qualifiers).
Mains Start around 4:00pm.

Qualifier resort after each qualifier. 
1 main

All Sedan and Nitro Classes are 5 min qualifiers and Mains.

1/12 Scale 19T 4Cell are 8 min qualifiers and Mains.

Nitro Class The A Main is 30 minutes, B Main Nitro Mains are 10 minutes, all other Mains are 5 minutes, top 2 positions will bump up.

*Weights:* Roar Rules unless otherwise specified.
For Electric Touring: 4 cells- 1375g rubber, 5 cells- 1450g rubber tires, 6 cells and LiPos- 1525g rubber tires. (Per ROAR’s new rules)

Cars will be weighed

We will have trophies to hand out for 1st, 2nd, 3rd and TQ. 

*** We will broadcast the PA system on FM 94.3. So you can either bring a radio for your pit area or use a walkman for the driver stand for you Nitro guys. (Yes, we will also have speakers out.)
Attached Files







NASCAR Days Entry.pdf (60.4 KB, 5 views) 
Bass Pro Series - Taking R/C racing to the People.
www.rcracingxtreme.com 

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=142158


----------

